

A Step-by-Step Guide to Getting Your First 100 Signups - akassover
http://www.zoomstra.com/guides/startup-launch-resources.php

======
akassover
We put this workbook together a few weeks ago to document the steps a startup
can take to get the beta users flowing. I hope it's something we call can
benefit from to speed up our startup process.

A few notes:

* There are bigger lists of 'beta' sites and blogs out there, but we've gone through them all and removed the dead sites and spam

* This is an interactive workbook that you login to and track your progress against, not just a overwhelming static list (hence the requirement for an email)

* We've gotten a LOT more than 100 signups by following this workbook - that was what we got in the first 24 hours

* This is for us mere mortals, not startup celebrities who can get covered in Techcrunch at the drop of the tweet

Please do check this out! And if you have feedback, comments, additions, or
anything else, let me know. It's a work in progress and meant to be something
we can all benefit from.

Thanks!

